# Log Data Format



## scilek (Aug 26, 2019)

I am trying to write a highly customized script in Python2.7 in order to persist some specific logging data. I have been using `syslog-ng` for a long time to that end, but I believe (and hope) that a simple Python script will handle things faster and will save me the hassle of installing and configuring `syslog-ng`, not to mention that doing so will grant me the ability to take action in certain situations.


My problem is that I don't know what to make of of some portions of the incoming data. Take these two lines for example:


```
<30>Aug 26 08:41:50 dhcpd: Config file: /etc/dhcpd.conf
<190>Aug 26 08:31:42 dhcpd: DHCPACK on 192.168.254.10 to 74:d4:35:e6:39:49 (PWB) via em1
```

What do those numbers in between the LT and GT signs mean? Why don't they mean the same process? Where can I learn about this?


----------



## SirDice (Aug 26, 2019)

scilek said:


> I am trying to write a highly customized script in Python2.7


Just a suggestion, don't write anything new in Python 2.7. It will be End-of-Life in January 2020.



scilek said:


> What do those numbers in between the LT and GT signs mean? Why don't they mean the same process? Where can I learn about this?


It's the priority, see syslog(3).


----------



## scilek (Aug 26, 2019)

> Just a suggestion, don't write anything new in Python 2.7. It will be End-of-Life in January 2020.


But existing Python2.7 code will continue running for a very long time, right? And it is a trivial thing to rewrite the whole thing in Python3.7 or any other future version.


----------



## SirDice (Aug 26, 2019)

scilek said:


> But existing Python2.7 code will continue running for a very long time, right?


I expect it will be removed from the ports tree as soon as it's end-of-life. Without a Python interpreter it will be pretty difficult to run your code.


----------



## scilek (Aug 26, 2019)

SirDice said:


> I expect it will be removed from the ports tree as soon as it's end-of-life.



I hope I will be able to run my script inside the virtual environment.


----------

